# Problem with rear foot stance...



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First, spend a lot of time in your living room working on this. Don't wait until you come back from a day on the mountain to make adjustments.

Second, figure out your ideal stance width. This should be with your knees bent, not straight. And you should be trying for horse stance, i.e. knees to the sides (as much as you comfortably can)rather than squatting with your knees in front of you like you're trying to take a dump.

Once you figure you have your stance width, attach the bindings loosely and start playing with your angles. A good start is 15 degrees forward, -9 degrees back. But keep in mind that there's no "right" setup. It can vary based on your type of riding and your own physiology.

At some point, tighten down your bindings, put on your boots, strap in, and hold (with knees bent) for a minute or two. If it's comfortable, you're probably done. If you _can't_ find a comfortable zone, start considering checking with a doctor or physiotherapist. You may have an issue that needs to be dealt with.

Also, if you own bindings that have canting options, that can allow you to increase your stance width slightly without discomfort, or decrease the discomfort of your current width.

Last, please be more specific about the discomfort you're getting. Someone on the forum may have already run into the problem.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i do +15/-9 mostly, i started at 15 and zero, just keep trying stuff out. stand on the board, visiualize yourself carving down the slope, get everything comfy, then look at your feet. The point here is to forget about your back foot and let it go where it naturally wants to.


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

The discomfort is in my back thigh. and I just walked up to the board forgetting about my rear foot like you said and they sat about 15/-9 so that is probably what ill go with. A buddy convinced me to start out with both feet pointed forward, but I need to just follow my gut. Ill take your guys advice...see what I come up with...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Is the pain in your thigh like a tendon pull, like a bruise, like having your joints at an uncomfortable angle, or like fatigue burn? And does it come right away, or after how long?


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Is the pain in your thigh like a tendon pull, like a bruise, like having your joints at an uncomfortable angle, or like fatigue burn? And does it come right away, or after how long?


It starts about 1/4 way through my run. It goes away After i step out. This is what makes me think the bindings on that foot are wrong.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sounds more like lactic acid from riding in the back seat. I don't see how a binding angle could cause upper-leg discomfort.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk what you mean by "pulling to the left" especially with the back foot?

check that the foot/binding/boot are centered across the board and perhaps forward lean.


----------

